# Post Your 3dmark05 Scores



## intel igent (Sep 22, 2005)

*Post Your 3DMARK05 -SCORES ONLY-*

seen a few people asking if their score is ok, so i figured why not have a spot to compare and see  

please post all pertinent info = cpu + speed, mobo, ram, gfx card + speed, and also what drivers were used.


HAVE FUN  

p4 3.0e @ 3.6, p4p800e-deluxe, bba x850xt pe @ 585/635, cat 5.8 = 6971 3dmarks.


----------



## x800xtpe (Sep 22, 2005)

heres a couple of my pics from 3dmarks  . guess i cant complain with my results   

the higher my oc is more points so. i managed to turn some services off which helped. even turned off anti virus / firewall etc


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 22, 2005)

Here are my results, all my specs are in my sig:

3d Mark 01 : 22,528
3d Mark 03 : 12,398
3d Mark 05 : 6,305
AquaMark3 : 64,408


----------



## BvB123 (Sep 22, 2005)

My results:

3Dmark01: 34500 with 3700+ " San Diego " 2967Mhz , X850XT 600/630, 2x512MB 240 2-2-2-5.
3Dmark03: 19434 with Intel Pentium M, 7800GTX, 2x 512MB 168Mhz 2-2-2-5.
3Dmark05: 9110   with A64 "Venice" 2610Mhz, 7800GTX, 2x 512MB X-X-X-X


----------



## ChAce (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty old score (exactly half a year ago today), before I got my new CPU, before I sold my XTPE...

6,957


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 22, 2005)

One question ChAce...if I read your sig right, why would you get rid of your X800XTPE for a 6600?

-Dan


----------



## ChAce (Sep 22, 2005)

Because I _thought_ R520 would come out just a little bit earlier than its gonna... So I had no GFX, and got a 6600GT to last me until then.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 22, 2005)

Ohh ok for PCI-E...That was one of my plans to do, but I probably never get the money to get a new card and be stuck with a slower one than I had already. 

-Dan


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 22, 2005)

I get 5487 3DMarks @ 400/ 1100 and 5762 @ 430/1170, once I get the vid card watercooled am gonna vmod the core to 1.4v and try again.  I done this with the silencer, it ran the test got a little over 6K and then crashed cause it was at 80-90c


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 22, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> seen a few people asking if their score is ok, so i figured why not have a spot to compare and see
> 
> please post all pertinent info = cpu + speed, mobo, ram, gfx card + speed, and also what drivers were used.
> 
> ...


You should run it at 1024x768 because that's more than likely what everyone else is running for the test. Besides, why not get a better score if you can?


----------



## Weigy104 (Sep 22, 2005)

well the last time i ran it i got 5900 something. But when i tried to run it there it crashed after first test with a memory error. weird. i hope to get alot more marks though when i do my pencil mod.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 23, 2005)

@ wtf8269 -- im no bench whor3   so i dont mind, besides i think the difference is minimal (like 50-100pts) and like i stated earlier thats the res i use so....  

man you guys with the GTX's are really doing a # on everyone right now 

anyways back to posting scores


----------



## Spinal C (Sep 23, 2005)

heres mine
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=900733
^thats 05
heres 03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4015097


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Sep 25, 2005)

My score is nothing next to all of your X800s and so on, but my 9550 gets 1667 on 3Dmark05


----------



## Spinal C (Sep 26, 2005)

dont feel bad my friend gets 1500 on 3dmark01


----------



## x800xtpe (Sep 26, 2005)

my new 3d05 benchmark with my x800xt pe runign at 570/615 gets me 6,404 marks . soon enough ill get almost 7k with a small volt mod hehehe


----------



## jeremymtc (Sep 26, 2005)

3DMark '05 *7213*

3DMark '03 *14,510*

Aircooled Northwood  
P4 3.4C@3.8 (225x17) w/XP90
Abit IC7-G MaxII w/NB-1
X800XT AIW w/VF700-CU
OCZ EL PC4000 2.5-3-3-8


----------



## x800xtpe (Sep 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT how the fk u get so much man    ur so lucky ur card is also a all in wonder???? ther metn to be slower / less pipelines and wat clocks u runign with that zalman cooler?????????????????/




**** thats a score u shoud brag about man nice work


----------



## Spinal C (Sep 26, 2005)

3DMark05 
just a little better


----------



## jeremymtc (Sep 26, 2005)

x800xtpe said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT how the fk u get so much man    ur so lucky ur card is also a all in wonder???? ther metn to be slower / less pipelines and wat clocks u runign with that zalman cooler?????????????????/



Heh. Thanks. The All-In-Wonders aren't crippled in this generation, if anything, they're cherry-picked.    They have the full 16 pipes and run faster-rated memory (1.6ns) than a standard XT. Mine's running 604/615(x2) in these benches. No mods required or performed.

SpinalC, nice job. I was surprised to see that your rig scored *identically* to mine in your earlier post, in 03 and 05! Shows without a doubt that an A64 gets more done clock for clock. Cheers!


----------



## x800xtpe (Sep 27, 2005)

wat coolin you runing on yours????????? and nice scores


----------



## intel igent (Sep 30, 2005)

Spinal C said:
			
		

> 3DMark05
> just a little better



you post this for yourself or some1 else?


----------



## ChAce (Oct 1, 2005)

That's not his, Drewmeister is an extreme cooler guy from EOCF.


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 1, 2005)

X800XTPE 

7380 3DMark05
35,214  3DMark01


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

New system score 8218
Still need to bridge the cards, only running semi sli at the momment.

http://service.futuremark.com/servlet/Index?pageid=/orb/projectdetails&projectType=12


----------



## ChAce (Oct 1, 2005)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> New system score 8218
> Still need to bridge the cards, only running semi sli at the momment.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/servlet/Index?pageid=/orb/projectdetails&projectType=12


That link loops back to my own ORB, you need to post the comparison link


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 1, 2005)

ChAce said:
			
		

> That link loops back to my own ORB, you need to post the comparison link



Doesn't work for me either - just asks me for a Username and Password. Of course, you could post those if you REALLY wanted to...


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry, 

Try that 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1269656


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2005)

0...my card doesnt support the shader technology


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

@ gerrynicol -- nice score! is that a single card run? any improvement on your cpu oc?

@ solaris17 -- might be time for an upgrade


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

The CPU isn't ocd at teh mo, still trying to play about with the settings on the new mobo.  I have SLi enabled but I don't have a bridge so the cards are running slower than they will be when I get the bridge, I will repost next week, im getting a bridge from dfi, also getting my arstic coolers next week, so I will be ocing the cards too.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

good luck on your endeavours and i hope to see you posting some killer scores in the near future.  

just in case you didnt already know about it www.dfi-street.com any problems/questions you may have with your setup theyll get you fixed up


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

hehe cheers, will have a look, there is just soooo many options, my asus board was easy as to oc with, this board is daunting though


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

They have a lot of options for overclocking. One of the reasons they are so good at it.

-Dan


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

too many lol. you would't happen to have a tutorial handy?


----------



## ChAce (Oct 1, 2005)

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=107925

Basic tuti, but for advanced stuff you'll have to start learning the terms. I made this so that functions would be similar on especially cheaper boards, DFI's have very extensive OCing options and I can't possibly cover all those.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

The DFI forums that intel igent pointed out will have all your awnsers. Pretty much anything you could think of, they will have there. And a lot of people will have guides in their sigs for certain boards.

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> too many lol. you would't happen to have a tutorial handy?



thats why i posted the link  those DFI boards are real easy to get lost on

^^looks like i was beat to the punch


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

cheers, will let you's know how it goes , excited now.  do you think I should just set it to 2.5 as I know the cpu runs this stable from the last board?.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

No I wouldn't do that. You could work it up to that clock a little quicker, but I would just start out as if you never had it running at 2.5, cause its a new board. Plus if you did that, you'd probably forget to set something, and you would crash and be sitting there thinking...    

-Dan


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 1, 2005)

true, cool, I will go steady then, will sart on it tomorrow, im gonna go play CS:S for a bit now and get to me bed .


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 1, 2005)

Back on topic .
Mine's in my sig.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Mine's in my sig.


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 1, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

>


----------



## Darksaber (Oct 1, 2005)

here is mine for 05:
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=632530 
6619, everything overclocked. Running all stock now...just wanted to see how far I can get. Now with the newest drivers, I get 6457, maybe I should OC again, see if I can crack 7000...

cheers
Vahid


----------



## ChAce (Oct 1, 2005)

GoLLuM4444 said:
			
		

> Back on topic .
> Mine's in my sig.


Nice one 

But with your equipment I could do that too lol, how much did it cost you?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 2, 2005)

ChAce said:
			
		

> Nice one
> 
> But with your equipment I could do that too lol, how much did it cost you?


I'm not sure you could. I did a lot of tweaking and you'll notice not many people get that high without a higher cpu clockspeed: http://www.futuremark.com/community/halloffame
It probably cost me around £3000 (GBP) with the 2 phase units.


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 3, 2005)

Got my bridge today, first run with bridge 6k, uninstalled drivers, reinstalled them, ran again 5412, wtf is going on? anyone shed any light here.

Gerry.


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you enable the SLI? Seems to me its not even enabled. Also reinstall 3Dmark, I had it mess up like that once, my score kept going down so I just reinstalled it.

-Dan


----------



## ChAce (Oct 3, 2005)

You sure you placed the SLI selector chip in the right way? If you put it to single card it won't run SLI


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 3, 2005)

Ya you might have to go on the net to see what the jumper configs are. As its a Ultra-D it probably doesn't tell you that...  

-Dan


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes SLi is enabled   

I have the jumpers on board set to dual card mode.  Even HL2 stress test I was getting over 100 fps now im getting ~61
I didn't spend loadsa hard earned cash for this rubbish   

I think I will do a clean install and go from there.

Cheers again,

Gerry.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 4, 2005)

> @ solaris17 -- might be time for an upgrade


  ya i wish it should be comming though    my prdicted in a couple months with the help of my cousin a dual core turon with x800xt? i think ? anyways the one w/ 512 ram 1 or 2 gig corsair or kingston the new creative labs card the fatality 64 mb 2 hdd's 1 w/ 80gig second w/ 200 or 160 this will be in like 4 months though and the specs might change i belive my processor is going to be clocked @ 2.4gig's....it will be sweet my mobo now is sweet though only 3 PCI ports YAHHH! :woot:


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 4, 2005)

I got 4500 a few weeks ago, dont have a orb link for some reasons which are not anyones concern


----------



## slavick07 (Oct 9, 2005)

6500

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1249006


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 9, 2005)

couple days ago i got my ac silencer 4 and managed to get some more oc out of it   my clocks on my card are 580/625 no artifacts at all . i managed to overclock my cpu a little here it is my ram is backed down from 400mhz to 320 stable timings are 2.5-3-3-7 . cpu is 3.8ghz 3.2 stok with 1.775 vcore @ 35load .  my gfx are excelent temps now 45load and 26idle  

any ideas if i can get more than 6.5k?


----------



## ChAce (Oct 9, 2005)

Vmod it...


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 9, 2005)

dont think my ac 4 will be enuf for it tho lol . dont realy want water cooling just yet. i woudlt mind 600/630 for clockss


----------



## ChAce (Oct 9, 2005)

My card did 645/650 Vmodded, no artifacts. W/C owns.


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 9, 2005)

fk lol thats a nice oc wat was ur 3d05 score? did u vmod the mem as well?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 9, 2005)

Voltmodding's the way forward. Got my clocks from 530/1380 (430/1200 stock) to 630/1550 on my GTXs.


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 9, 2005)

the question is will my arctic cooler silencer take any voltmoding??? dont want to overheat it


----------



## intel igent (Oct 9, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> dont have a orb link for some reasons which are not anyones concern




there are a lot of people who download these programs off the net for free to "try" them out and as a result cannot submit scores to the "orb", myself included 

once i learn how to take screen shots ill make that a requirement, good idea?


----------



## ChAce (Oct 9, 2005)

Ehh... Ever heard of prntscrn?  

But screenies can be faked easily, I know that cuz I'm a Photoshop vet myself.

I got about 7,000 with my card, I could have gotten higher if I had tried. I would have, had I not blown up my CPU. Then I said forget it. The card would run in windows at 675/690 lol.


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 9, 2005)

X800XT PE, I've tried not having synchronized RAM/FSB speeds and my computer always locks up. Are Intel Mobo's or maybe different RAM (mine's PC3200, I've tried 2 types from Corsair, Value Select and XMS Pro) better at that? Because I think my processor could easily go higher, I mean it runs pretty cool, but the RAM might restrict it. Thanks dude, this might help out a lot.


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 11, 2005)

ey man yer that helps heaps ..its true that amd and intel boards are dif... im thinkging of vmoding my x800  just not sure if the cooler will be able to handle it. any ideas from any1? and how how we talking of a small vmod? eg i want the clocks about 600/630 .


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 12, 2005)

x800xtpe said:
			
		

> ey man yer that helps heaps ..its true that amd and intel boards are dif... im thinkging of vmoding my x800  just not sure if the cooler will be able to handle it. any ideas from any1? and how how we talking of a small vmod? eg i want the clocks about 600/630 .




I've voltmodded my x800xt, and flashed to a PE.
The arctic cilencer will do fine tbh mate, I fun my vgpu @ 1.54v, and mem at 2.23, vddq is 2.45, and I can get 620/620 out of my card. Temps only hit about 60 under hours of games and stuff, Im happy with a temp like that, but everyone has there personal preference and has to have it below like 50   

Bit of advice though, dont put your arctic cooler on before you vmod it if you get one, else the sticky mem pads will melt and once they are one, and you take them off the heat conduction is alot less, so mod you card before you put the silencer on and make sure the mods are spot on 'cos you wouldnt wanna take the silencer off agen.


----------



## x800xtpe (Oct 13, 2005)

would  i get much dif in vmdoing performance wise etc? more fps obviously higher oc . would 610/630 be much of a dif from 570/620?  also will this kill my card quicker?


----------



## TownDrunk (Oct 13, 2005)

05  6828
03  13913
01  26948


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 13, 2005)

x800xtpe said:
			
		

> would  i get much dif in vmdoing performance wise etc? more fps obviously higher oc . would 610/630 be much of a dif from 570/620?  also will this kill my card quicker?




Yes it would make a small different, 100, 200, meybe 300+ or so on 3d05.

Thats a 40mhz ont he core, and a 10 on the memory, but people have got alot more performance from vmoding true xtpe's from 520 to 600, so yours should yield a fair amount of performance from 570 to 610. The memory probly wouldnt make much difference from 620 to 630, but thats just an added bonus  

As for the temps, as long as you've fitted your silencer properly with all the heat being sucked from the chips with the memory conductor pads and obviously the vgpu has the silencer on it properly, then you should be fine with the temps, just run the fan at 100% all the time.
...This will only kill your card quicker on the new clocks as opposed from the old clocks IF the temperatures of your card on the new clocks make the card run alot hotter.

You can have a properly modded card with good cooling that will last longer than a stock card with shit cooling.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 16, 2005)

This is all very interesting, but these scores can fluctuate thousands of points just by changeing a few settings, i.e. (changeing resolution to 800x600 from 1024x768)  the only way to really get an accurate comparison is to set up a post with a standardized test criteria.  Just an Idea.

3D Mark 03 10412


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 16, 2005)

Well when you open 3dmark 05, It should set a default setting. If you have all your gfx settings 
set to 1024x768 and your quality settings set to application preference then it should do the tests defaultly.

3dmark 05 = 7184


----------



## jeremymtc (Oct 16, 2005)

3DMark05  7213

P4 3.4C@3.8 w/XP-90
Abit IC7-G MaxII w/NB-1
X800XT AIW @604/615 w/VF700
OCZ EL Gold PC4000


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 19, 2005)

I say 7184, but today pushed the card to 617/617 and got 7350 on 05 

This is on default 'application settings' and 1024x768


----------



## Mad Cow (Oct 20, 2005)

i got 8932 last time i tried with my 7800 gtx. btw how dangerous is voltmodding in terms of temp. i dont mind cuz my evga warranty saves me from anything :/ what about flashing?. if its not that dangerous to the card i would like to try it


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 20, 2005)

Mad Cow said:
			
		

> i got 8932 last time i tried with my 7800 gtx. btw how dangerous is voltmodding in terms of temp. i dont mind cuz my evga warranty saves me from anything :/ what about flashing?. if its not that dangerous to the card i would like to try it



If you voltmod, and get an avarage temp that your card temp will go upto under load(stock), (2 or 3 hours hardcore demanding games) then whatever you card roughly runs at under these extreme loads then you know how hot it runs unmodded.
If you voltmod, and you find that the temps go alot high above the original stock temps then reduce the vmod voltage. I would say that 70-75 degs is about the limit if you want you card to last a fair few years 

Some people would argue with this, im not saying they are wrong but its all about personal preference. remember, a properly cooled card thats modded can last longer than a stock card thats unmodded with stock cooler, because it runs cooler. And for how dangerous it is, if your cards running at 80+ degrees, (unless its something stupidly hot) then dont panic, the damage can only be done long term over long periods like weeks etc.

On the flashing note.... I dont see why you would need to flash your GTX... you cant unlock anything, the only thing you could do is change the clocks in the bios, and then reflash it. This would save having to set the clocks every time you install the drivers.... No point in flashing that beast really


----------



## Christer (Oct 24, 2005)

I got 8609 with a mild OC on the CPU and Card....


----------



## intel igent (Oct 29, 2005)

new score   3.6 cpu vid card at 585/635


----------



## Urlyin (Oct 29, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> new score   3.6 cpu vid card at 585/635



Not bad Intel ...   you can stop there don't want you to catch up to me .. lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 29, 2005)

Impressive, thats about 7800GTX score range isnt it?


----------



## newmodder (Oct 29, 2005)

*auqamark03 score*

Aquamark3 Score:  40,809 points


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 30, 2005)

I can get 79k on Aquamark, 40k is kinda low really, meybe you should look into seeing if your pc is bottlenecks by something... meybe your cpu.
An X800xl should be able to get more than 40k. Also see what quality settings you have in the control panel.


----------



## AMDCam (Oct 30, 2005)

Well he's got a pretty hybrid computer, a good graphics card, a good sound card, a bad motherboard (old), and is "bottlenecked" by that 256mb slow stick of RAM. If I were you man, I'd take that 256mb out, it'll speed up the computer and let your PC3200 actually run things at PC3200 speeds.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 30, 2005)

Cough
"asus p4ge-mx obo agp 4x
x800 xl ati vid card 256x16 pixelpipes"
- terrible combination hence his low score plus his ram is slowed by the pc2700 stick.
If I were him I would toss that motherboard out straight away, and replace it with a decent i865/i875 board, he would most likely see a 15%(at worst) to 40% boost in performance.

Oh yea my scores atm for 3dmark05 : 4993 
with my card which I believe is dying since my pc crashes with the card at default clocks now, clocks currently at 370 core, 900 mem.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 30, 2005)

please post ONLY 3dmark05 scores, thnx.  

c'mon people lets get some x800 gto2 scores in there


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2005)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> 0...my card doesnt support the shader technology




i take this back...05 score 1560


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, yes, i didnt notice his slower pc2700 ram  
Also the shitty mobo, I just saw the p4 2.8 which would bottleneck anything really


----------



## newmodder (Oct 31, 2005)

bf2 playes better with the pc2700 installed, if take it out it jerks alot in the game.i am not to worried about the score, but you are right i do need a new mobo and more quality ram.any suggestions for a good mobo for the socket 478 cpu?

i took out the pc2700 and test with aquamark and got a lower score 39850
i also have another mobo sis645 it is alot older, do you think it would perform better?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 31, 2005)

Im getting '4859' marks on 3DMark05 with my CPU @ 3.4GHz, I would have thought I would get better out of my rig


----------



## Gzero (Oct 31, 2005)

newmodder said:
			
		

> bf2 playes better with the pc2700 installed, if take it out it jerks alot in the game.i am not to worried about the score, but you are right i do need a new mobo and more quality ram.any suggestions for a good mobo for the socket 478 cpu?
> 
> i took out the pc2700 and test with aquamark and got a lower score 39850
> i also have another mobo sis645 it is alot older, do you think it would perform better?



Get what either I have (DFI Infinity I865PE) or anything along the lines of i865pe, these boards are the cheaper version of the i875P, so if your tight for money but want performance get yourself one, unless you see a say a Asus IC7 (has the i875P chipset on it) which are supposed to be the kings of the i875 world.
The reason BF 2 jerks about is because when you remove that stick you are sitting on the minimum spec(i think) for this game (in terms of ram), hell the jerks about at the begining for me as it loads itself into the ram and shoves other crap onto the virtual memory.


----------



## Gzero (Oct 31, 2005)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> Im getting '4859' marks on 3DMark05 with my CPU @ 3.4GHz, I would have thought I would get better out of my rig



Nah 3dmark05 only cares when your cpu restricts your graphics card, your result is fine and expected from that card. Overclocking your cpu wont improve your 3dmark score but it would help in aquamark benchmark and in games.


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 31, 2005)

HookeyStreet said:
			
		

> Im getting '4859' marks on 3DMark05 with my CPU @ 3.4GHz, I would have thought I would get better out of my rig



What speeds is your 6800gt running at, that could be the issue here. If you overclock your graphics card then obviously a higher mark. 4859 is around the avarage that a 6800gt gets through.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 31, 2005)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> What speeds is your 6800gt running at, that could be the issue here. If you overclock your graphics card then obviously a higher mark. 4859 is around the avarage that a 6800gt gets through.



Its running @ stock settings, is it adviseable to overclock the 6800GT without additional cooling?


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 31, 2005)

Well the cooling on the GT, is the same as the cooling ont he ultra, only the bios has faster speeds. So I would suggest overclock the card to same speeds as an Ultra. You should not have any heat issues then


----------



## intel igent (Oct 31, 2005)

please post SCORES ONLY, use pm/make a new thread for comments.  

THNX


----------



## tazz0r (Oct 31, 2005)

We duscuss the scores, and say how we improve them, thats how the forums supposed to be used? if we pm'ed then no one would see our comments.


----------



## Silverstone (Oct 31, 2005)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1384351

5218 with 6800 gt oc @ stock settings.

I just deleted Coolbits off my system & installed Riva Tuner but I don't think Riva Tuner supports my new Nvidia display driver.

I'm workin on gettin Riva Tuner to work.  I think I should be getting 5600+


----------



## intel igent (Oct 31, 2005)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> We duscuss the scores, and say how we improve them, thats how the forums supposed to be used? if we pm'ed then no one would see our comments.



fair enough but the title of THIS particular thread is "post your 3dmark05 scores", not "my AQ3 mark is" or "what can i do to improve my score" or "what cooling are you using?". 

Im just trying to keep this thread clean and on topic  , thnx


----------



## Silverstone (Nov 1, 2005)

Got 25K in 3dmark2001se 11 months ago, lol.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8305329


----------



## Shyska (Nov 1, 2005)

6023 3d05
system in sig


----------



## Lekamies (Nov 1, 2005)

3dmark '03: 14430
3dmark '05: 7208


----------



## TooFast (Nov 1, 2005)

6670, cant wait to get my x1800xt


----------



## Kougar (Nov 1, 2005)

Eh, all my stuff is in my sig. Old 77.x drivers, not all the benches were at the same speeds either, just happens to be what I'm running at now. Haven't had time to find the max safest overclock, new drivers, and then bench it all again... No CPU overclock yet either as I haven't found a way or a modded BIOS to use.

Not bad for a lappy... The new XPS Gen 2s with the 2.26ghz Pent M and 7800GTX GOs are closer to par with most of what I saw in this thread though


----------



## SKoTe (Nov 2, 2005)

*new to this forum...heres my scores*

hi im new here and im not sure what good scores are

aquamark=86,026
3dmark03=16,567
3dmark05=8,506

Im running
-asus sli mobo
-AMD 3700+ Sandiago oced to 2.82 (stock is 2.2 for those who dont know)
-2Gb pc3200 corsair xms 2-3-3-6
-EVGA eGeforce 7800gtx KO (490/1300)

as an additional note...norton systemworks 05 and spybot SD were both running in backround(idunno if this hinders preformance but i know norton can be a system whore)

to all the hardcore gamers rock on!    all of you please visit www.gameplayersanonymous.com


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 2, 2005)

Well that's definitely pretty low I think  for a GTX and an ultra overclocked 3700+, those things should eat 3DMark 05's tests up. I score pretty close to that and I've got an Nforce 2, Athlon XP, and an AGP 6800 GT (past ultra speed). I get about 13,000 on 3DMark 03, 7,000 on 3DMark 05, and I haven't tested aquamark. If I were you I'd stop all the background processes (I do and it works pretty good) that aren't system processes, and see if there is any hardware interference (like an old ATI driver still running or something) because your system is AWESOME, you should be scoring I would think, at least 18,000 for 03 and in the 10,000 range for 3DMark 05 (I thought guys with your hardware score about 14,000 on average but that might be with SLI and I don't remember the scores I saw). Nice system though dude, great potential


----------



## SKoTe (Nov 2, 2005)

honestly ive never heard of anyone getting a score of 14000 on 05 yet...i had my card in my brothers system (4000+ non oced) it only scored a 8100...and you must remember a thousand points in 05 is alot compaired to 03 ...but i cant complain about the preformance and how cool everything runs...i meen at full throttle my CPU hits 111degrees and my videocard hits 58c at full load i havent had any other gtx's to compair it too..so far im the only one in my club that has a system like this and i just found out..that my norton was down for a week i just ran it..i had 130 instanses of spyware  ...but i got it fixed now lol

and last thing ...unlike the x1800 series the geforce 7 series nvidia strayed away from ultra high benchmark scores and went for in game preformance i diden know this till recently that benchmarks are more synthetic that i thought in game a 7800gtx outpreformes a x1800 in most applications...and ati raved that it scores 9100+ in 3d mark 05 ...infact some of the charts ive seen...a geforce 6800 ultra scores better framerates in select games than the x1800xl...not the XT though


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 2, 2005)

17,000 is where a lot of people get to in 7800GTX benchmarks, they're the highest scoring cards in 3DMark, although probably with SLI. So maybe your scores are good, but I bet you can get about 1,000 extra points in 3DMark 05 and about 2,000 or 3,000 in 3DMark 03. Nice anyway though dude


----------



## Christer (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, you can do a bit better, especially as my 4000 is not clocked as high as yours....


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 2, 2005)

I've voltmodded, and im gunna push my voltages even further when I get my peltier for my graphics card. = sub-zero temps 

Plus im getting an Opteron 146, which is the same as FX57, but with a lower locked multiplier of 10. Bump that to 280, run ram divider of 166 = instant FX57 with 1mb cache 
SHould be on my way to a higher score in 3dmark 05  
Currently 7350


----------



## vexen (Nov 4, 2005)

god... im only getting 4950 with a x800GTO  it makes me sad when i see your scores


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

PM 750 
X800XTPE AGP 651/630

3dmark05 7608


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 4, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> PM 750
> X800XTPE AGP 651/630
> 
> 3dmark05 7608


 

Awesome, thats like a 7800GTX score!
Im guessing you get close or above 20k in 3dmark03?


----------



## Vrgn86 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello, 
6133 

ASUS a8v deluxe
AMD 3500 @2.4
1gb Kingston
x850PRO Flashed to x850xt
2x Maxtor120 eide in raid 0


----------



## Christer (Nov 4, 2005)

Vexen, you would get another 1000 points just switching to an 3700+...


----------



## Shyska (Nov 4, 2005)

vexen said:
			
		

> god... im only getting 4950 with a x800GTO  it makes me sad when i see your scores



don't be sad and work a little harder on that card, it should reward you with better results


----------



## SKoTe (Nov 4, 2005)

*Help..!!!*

Ok i know that this a 3dmark posting forum but when i try to boot my computer i get the stop error message BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO..from what i understand this can be caused by a bad ram moduel or a registry corruption if anyone knows about this any help/solutions would be greatly appreciated  (i cant spell.. leave me alone lol)


----------



## Slayerstaps (Nov 4, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> PM 750
> X800XTPE AGP 651/630
> 
> 3dmark05 7608



Crap that's sick. Go even further and you can probably bake an egg on that card 
Good Job Urlyin


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 4, 2005)

Getting peltier, hoping for 650 core


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 4, 2005)

Slayerstaps said:
			
		

> Crap that's sick. Go even further and you can probably bake an egg on that card
> Good Job Urlyin



Thanks Slayer ...    Temps under 40c with WB here .. think I have a little room left, ran the CPU bench with that run and after did 7 hour Prime95 ...  

Sorry Intel ..


----------



## vexen (Nov 4, 2005)

nah theres nothing to do with intel (im on intel btw)... im selling the whole thing and getting a 3200+ that i will overclock, 2gb of ram (2x1GB), and a 7800GT, with also a SLI board so i can add another 7800GT later on


----------



## HookeyStreet (Nov 4, 2005)

Shyska said:
			
		

> don't be sad and work a little harder on that card, it should reward you with better results



Im only getting 4883 in 3DMark05 with a 6800GT :shadedshu


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> PM 750
> X800XTPE AGP 651/630
> 
> 3dmark05 7608



all i can say is:


"BoOmDiGgItY"


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> all i can say is:
> 
> 
> "BoOmDiGgItY"



 .... I raise you one BoOmDiGgItY ... 7644 ... see if I can squeeze out 56 points for 7700


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> .... I raise you one BoOmDiGgItY ... 7644 ... see if I can squeeze out 56 points for 7700



 very nice

i wish i could get my core that high


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 5, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> very nice
> 
> i wish i could get my core that high



Ty Intel ... wish I had a X850   ... got my 56 points and then some 7811


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

^^ tripple BoOmDiGgItTy  

i overlooked which card you were using as i automatically ASSumed you were using the x850


----------



## SKoTe (Nov 6, 2005)

hey i got all my problems sorted out and i have some new scores to post 

3dmark 05- 8616
3dmark 03 -18,127
aquamark....who cares..i dident run it


all visit here !!! www.gameplayersanonymous.com

Im running
-asus sli mobo
-AMD 3700+ Sandiago oced to 2.82 (stock is 2.2 for those who dont know)
-2Gb pc3200 corsair xms 2-3-3-6
-EVGA eGeforce 7800gtx KO (490/1300)


----------



## Ramine (Nov 8, 2005)

hehe, damn high scores, but with me setup didnt think i got too bad just ran and got 

4055

thats with:

P4 3.0e@3.6
1GB Ram
9600XT@600/340
at 1024*768


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 8, 2005)

Got myself a new high score now 

re did the voltmod, 1.6v core, 2.5 memory.

score:
7528 

Upgraded to new opteron aswell, overclocked that to 2.75 which is pretty good. 1mb cache helps too..


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 10, 2005)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> Got myself a new high score now
> 
> re did the voltmod, 1.6v core, 2.5 memory.
> 
> ...



Beat it Again... by quite a long shot 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1424484

7767


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

Go Tazz0r


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha, this is fun 

Im gunna put in a VR and put it on the front of my pc, so I can change the vgpu core (have another resistor on the card to protect it from high volts) and then I can change it on the fly. 
Aim is to get ever-closer to my mate who keeps bugging me because he has a better pc than me  

---7800GT, 8120 points, although I dont expect to be that... I can always try though  

Urlyin, help me out here, My gpu gets to 54 under complete load (after cleaning out my AC  )
What would you reckon to be a safe temp to run upto? I've been unsure about that question for ages. Also what volts to put through the core now. Currently 1.6v, 654 mhz ish around there is stable. I would need about 0.13v more to get 700 core, but I dont know if this is wise.
1.73v

Let me know, thanks alot. also Sorry for going off track of the topic


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2005)

nice scores tazzOr  

these cards  really do like the volts to perform though.

hopefully i can join the party soon


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 11, 2005)

Tomorrow, After i've finished my 2 assignments tonight, tha have to be in tomorrow, I shall put the core upto 1.7v, and see what happens  

Hopefully should be about to get around 700 or just under.

I need something to do about the memory though.

It was on 2.25v before, and I could get about 615 mhz on that.
and I re-did the vmod, and put the VDD upto 2.5v, and it barely change the overclockability of the memory, is this right?

And, just to keep on topic, Hoping to beat 8k somehow or another


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, After i've finished my 2 assignments tonight, tha have to be in tomorrow, I shall put the core upto 1.7v, and see what happens
> 
> Hopefully should be about to get around 700 or just under.
> 
> ...




Yeah ... did highjack Intels thread ... :shadedshu   post in the x800 voltmod thread .. reply to you there


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 11, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Yeah ... did highjack Intels thread ... :shadedshu   post in the x800 voltmod thread .. reply to you there





Well, this is the 3dmark thread, not the Intel thread... 

Who's dropped themselves in it


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> fair enough but the title of THIS particular thread is "post your 3dmark05 scores", not "my AQ3 mark is" or "what can i do to improve my score" or "what cooling are you using?".
> 
> Im just trying to keep this thread clean and on topic  , thnx




That Intel Tazz0r    .. lol


----------



## zAAm (Nov 11, 2005)

Ramine said:
			
		

> hehe, damn high scores, but with me setup didnt think i got too bad just ran and got
> 
> 4055



How the hell did you get over 4k with a 9600XT?? My setup's pretty much the same as yours roughly, my card can't clock that high because of cooling, but it's still very near and that difference should NEVER make a 2000point difference. I'm guessing run it again because it must've been an error!


----------



## Christer (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been doing some OC'ing and I now get these scores...I was hoping for more on the 05 though.....but still OK.


----------



## intel igent (Nov 11, 2005)

@ urlyin -- no harm, no foul


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

Christer said:
			
		

> I have been doing some OC'ing and I now get these scores...I was hoping for more on the 05 though.....but still OK.



MOBo is SLI but you only have one 7800 ... wait tell you get that second card ...


----------



## tazz0r (Nov 11, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> That Intel Tazz0r    .. lol



/me makes an ass of himself


----------



## Urlyin (Nov 11, 2005)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> /me makes an ass of himself



  NP .. I PM'ed you


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 12, 2005)

I just got 4999 with my X800 pro running as an X800 XT (500/500).
Original score as an X800 pro was 4340.

When I get my arctic cooler, I'll run it as an XT PE and see what increase I gain.

P4 2.8 Ghz, 1.5 Gb RAM.


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 12, 2005)

Just oc'd to 550/560 with my X800 XT and gone up to 5100.  Not much more really, I think my cpu/ram slow me down.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 12, 2005)

4786 3DMarks(3DMark05) X800 405\505
5397 CPUMarks(3DMark05) Intel LGA 775 3.0GHz@3.7GHz (I Think I heard some transistors pop  )


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I pushed the oc up to 555/570 and got 5157 but I think that's about it.
2796 CPUMarks (3DMark05) Intel 478 2.8Ghz (Stuck @ 2.8 as it's a Dell motherboard!)


----------



## tony929292 (Nov 12, 2005)

score 3770      p4 660  bfg 6600 gt  512 pc 3200 all a stock speeds  i get 4 gigs ocz 5400 gold and 7800 bfg gt from new egg the early part of next weak  with all the money i spent on cooling and mods i will over clock and wont stop spending cash untill i get 9000 score out of my p4 660   btw run om p5n32-sli (16x2)the board is sweet sorry no pic counld get image below 200kb


----------



## EnglishLion (Nov 12, 2005)

Turns out that I'd got a memory module that was dropping my memory down to single channel.   So I took that out and pushed my score up to 5336.  All small changes but better than the 4340 I had originally.


----------



## Israar (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey peeps!

Here are my results;

3DMark03: 12082
3DMark05: 3952
AquaMark3: 67,364

Hope you all like them for now at stock settings 

--Lee


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2005)

Sweet!@!!:d


----------



## pak0 (Nov 12, 2005)

3dmark05 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1382947

3dmark03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4249862

3dmark01
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8772767 

i think i got 63k ish on aquamark


----------



## passenger59 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Last Score*

3DMARK05 SCORE :7214 (Powercolor x800xl pci-ex)
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1381901


----------



## fatlip180 (Nov 13, 2005)

*My first 3dmark*

Hi this is my first 3d mark 05 score, Could someone please tell me if this is any good or not?  Ive done this test after i enabled the extra pipelines, with help from some of the good sir's from this website, and OC'ed a little on ati tool.  Thanks to all BTW, never have done it on my own.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1438627


----------



## Lekamies (Nov 13, 2005)

fatlip180 said:
			
		

> Hi this is my first 3d mark 05 score, Could someone please tell me if this is any good or not?  Ive done this test after i enabled the extra pipelines, with help from some of the good sir's from this website, and OC'ed a little on ati tool.  Thanks to all BTW, never have done it on my own.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1438627


Looks to me it's normal result for 16p card at those clocks.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1313532


----------



## SKoTe (Nov 19, 2005)

*new high score*

just did some tweakin got my score up to 8645...not alot higher..
i just applied for evga's stepup program and my 7800gtx 512 is on the way ill let you guys know how that goes

www.gameplayersanonymous.com   cmon guys check it out lol


----------



## OneCool (Nov 27, 2005)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1484195 

with whats in sig


----------



## TooFast (Nov 27, 2005)

8525


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 27, 2005)

8973. Anybody find anything for OCing R520's? I've found a couple programs, one of which is the .25 beta of ATI Tool, but nothing works for me.


----------



## TooFast (Nov 27, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> 8973. Anybody find anything for OCing R520's? I've found a couple programs, one of which is the .25 beta of ATI Tool, but nothing works for me.



why not use the overdrive in the catalyst CC


----------



## OneCool (Nov 27, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> 8973. Anybody find anything for OCing R520's? I've found a couple programs, one of which is the .25 beta of ATI Tool, but nothing works for me.



http://www.driverheaven.net/showthread.php?t=88559&highlight=overclocking+tool

Thats what I used


----------



## wtf8269 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmm, that was one of the programs I used the first time and it didn't work, but it works now? Odd, but no complaints lol.

Well one... Why does it recognize my clocks as like 597mhz core and 697mhz memory? Shouldn't they be 625/750?


----------



## TooFast (Nov 27, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Hmm, that was one of the programs I used the first time and it didn't work, but it works now? Odd, but no complaints lol.
> 
> Well one... Why does it recognize my clocks as like 597mhz core and 697mhz memory? Shouldn't they be 625/750?






I had the same problem but when u put the clocks up it  worked while running a game, I tested it doing 3d mark 2005.


----------



## intel igent (Dec 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## zOaib (Dec 25, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Hmm, that was one of the programs I used the first time and it didn't work, but it works now? Odd, but no complaints lol.
> 
> Well one... Why does it recognize my clocks as like 597mhz core and 697mhz memory? Shouldn't they be 625/750?



unlike the x800 series or before the x1800 specially has a 2d/3d switch , the 625/750 clock hits up when u start a game , and come nack down when u r again in 2d mode , same with the tool u n i got form driverheaven , has a 2d clock setting and 3d clock setting , and the reason why the Ati tool isnt workign for the overclocking of the x1800xt is because of this reason it changes the 2d clock and not the 3d clock , ati tool needs to have 2 settings of clocks for these cards .


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Napalm_Fire/7111.jpg

7111 on an X800 pro, flashed to XT PE 16pipes... 

570/600, tightened video memory timings (many thanks to w1zzard for the ATItool timings fix), 4GHz, 1gb sys ram

tomorrow, im gonna try 2gb ram, 4.2GHz, tighter vram timings.. my previous score was done with 4.2GHz and 2gb sys. ram, stock timings, 7038

the video ram timings brought me up sooooo much!!!

When i get a new multimeter, im going to go higher on the core volts, and hope that brings me to 7200 with higher speeds... thats my new goal.
i remember 2 weeks ago, my goal was 6800, hahaha....

***edit, 7123 after trying 575/600


----------



## TooFast (Jan 4, 2006)

9700 51.3 x1800xt


----------



## gygabite (Jan 4, 2006)

I got 6236 MARKS in3DMark05 with 1.5GbRAM _754 3700+_X850XT


----------



## zAAm (Jan 4, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> I got 6236 fps in3DMark05 with 1.5GbRAM _754 3700+_X850XT



Wow. If only I had a PC that could pull *6200 FPS* in 3DMark05!!


----------



## gygabite (Jan 4, 2006)

Its nothing against a X1800XT.


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 4, 2006)

dont mean to hijack, and I dont wanna start a new thread for this, quick question.

could someone with a 3dmark05 account check for me, what the record X800pro score is? thanks a ton...

**edit

woo! I got my 7206! :-D trying for 7350~ now!


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 5, 2006)

W2hCYK said:
			
		

> dont mean to hijack, and I dont wanna start a new thread for this, quick question.
> 
> could someone with a 3dmark05 account check for me, what the record X800pro score is? thanks a ton...
> 
> ...



http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1125947

That was highest what I can find, used with x800Pro bios. Sure many overclockers use x800pro cards with x800xt pe bios so that isn't highest score for x800pro card.


----------



## zAAm (Jan 5, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Its nothing against a X1800XT.



I don't know, I don't think BlueGene could pull scores like that... If it had been *6200 Marks* it wouldn't have been a match, but the X1800XT gets approx. 40fps or so in the tests, not *6200 FPS*!


----------



## gygabite (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry for expressing wrong
I meant 62003DMarks


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 5, 2006)

Man I can't wait until I can overclock this puppy...


----------



## zAAm (Jan 6, 2006)

gygabite said:
			
		

> Sorry for expressing wrong
> I meant 62003DMarks



No problem man, just joking around...   I knew what you meant.


----------



## infrared (Jan 6, 2006)

Woot 6092 with x800xl (soon to be flashed to x800xt with ATISilencer)


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 7, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Woot 6092 with x800xl (soon to be flashed to x800xt with ATISilencer)



Don't flash! It wont work! They have different core and r430 can't handle 500Mhz gpu speed!


----------



## W2hCYK (Jan 8, 2006)

so change the gpu speed below 500MHz in the BIOS and unlock those extra 4 pipes


----------



## Lekamies (Jan 8, 2006)

XL has 16pp


----------



## infrared (Jan 8, 2006)

Lekamies said:
			
		

> Don't flash! It wont work! They have different core and r430 can't handle 500Mhz gpu speed!



I know they have different cores, but the r423 core in the x850 sometimes uses the x800xl bios, for the R430. And i'm hoping with a decent cooler my core will be able to handle 500mhz, but if not, i'll just modify the bios to have lower clock speeds.

There are ways of doing it!


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 8, 2006)

MY x700pro(pci-e) got 3933


----------



## infrared (Jan 9, 2006)

hmm, that's pretty good for that gpu! congrats!


----------



## CjStaal (Jan 9, 2006)

:-D thanks man


----------



## Harkov (Feb 6, 2006)

2367

heh..

P4 3.0 (socket 478, stock)
Radeon 9700 Pro (stock)
RAID 0 36gb Raptors
Abit IC7


http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1774125

time for an upgrade, i suspect!  i wonder what a 6800gs would push my score up to?


----------



## Peter949 (Feb 7, 2006)

6640marks w/ a x800gto2 w/ 16pipes 540/630 on a 3200+@2.64ghz


----------



## newmodder (Feb 7, 2006)

*my score*

3dmark 05...6336


----------



## largon (Feb 7, 2006)

C3D X800GTO :: 7498


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2006)

645 thats a very high gto core clock largon.. any secrets.. he he..

your nice score seems to be all down to the core cos your memory speed is average..

trog


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2006)

only 3879......


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2006)

update.....
with +65mhz on cpu +10mhz gpu and +10mhz mem i got this......


----------



## newmodder (Feb 7, 2006)

*looks good*

get another 6600 gt and sli you will noticealot of improvment.


----------



## largon (Feb 7, 2006)

*trog100*,
No major secrets, just a lucky gpu. 
 

But it seems those damned 2.0ns Samsungs don't really like voltage... for now.


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 7, 2006)

newmodder said:
			
		

> get another 6600 gt and sli you will noticealot of improvment.


i`m on agp.stuck with one..


----------



## largon (Feb 8, 2006)

Update:
C3D X800GTO :: 7715
R423: 642MHz
S 2.0ns: 639MHz


----------



## trog100 (Feb 8, 2006)

7715.. now thats even more impressive.. u must have some "secret".. he he he

trog


----------



## Ser-J (Feb 10, 2006)

3dmark03---13,315
3dmark05---6,416
AQ3--------84,012


----------



## giorgos th. (Feb 10, 2006)

600/1200 hehehe...


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Feb 10, 2006)

3d Mark 05=7259

Compare Link


----------



## Mad-Matt (Feb 13, 2006)

The Catalyst 6.2 Drivers seem to have boosted my 3Dm05 score a little on my slightly antique settup   I finaly crossed 6300.  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1801622


----------



## newmodder (Apr 7, 2006)

*my new score*

7439 points

84.21 drivers Core/573  Mem/1200 i think i could go higher will try tomorrow.but these 2 Zalmans really help keeping my cards cooool.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=12


----------



## largon (Apr 13, 2006)

C3D X800GTO 16P @ 666 / 625: _*7973*_

GPU: 1.68V 
Mem: 2.25V


----------



## infrared (Apr 20, 2006)

Sapphire x800gto2 @ 585/630 (not yet voltmodded, stock ram timings)

cpu @ 4.7ghz
ram @ 626mhz 4-4-4-10

7200


----------



## POGE (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm on 512mb value ram there.


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2006)

C3D X800GTO 16P 660/630 :: *8106*


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 22, 2006)

I got 19,189... it's too bad that my soundcard got busted two months ago when I didn't have 3DMark05.


----------



## POGE (Apr 22, 2006)

What does soundcard have anything to do with this?


----------



## infrared (Apr 22, 2006)

largon said:
			
		

> C3D X800GTO 16P 660/630 :: *8106*



Congrats on breaking 8k m8


----------



## largon (Apr 22, 2006)

thanks infrared!
Will be giving it another try with older catalysts because cat 6.4 isn't FM approved. Who knows, there might be some headroom left regarding VRAM speeds... 
And maybe I'll bump the system RAM to benching speeds from the measily 207MHz 2-3-2-7 2.5V, should be a tad faster.


----------



## infrared (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm gonna try bumping up the vgpu on mine to 1.6v, but on air i probably won't gain a whole lot. 

Yeah, you could raise the voltage a tad more on the VDD/VDDQ, I had my x800xl running at 2.4/2.4v, which got the 2.0ns memory to 610mhz, not sure if those voltages are safe for 1.6ns ram though, it seems to get a lot hotter.

GL anyway


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 22, 2006)

1735Marks 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1972334

and for bigger laughs

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=263800


----------



## blacktruckryder (Apr 23, 2006)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1965709

I got 5426


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's amazing the difference the video card alone can make. To bad 05 and 06 don't do sound test as well. Sound makes a big difference in performance in game.


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 23, 2006)

newmodder said:
			
		

> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=12



Wrong link, dude.


----------



## trog100 (Apr 23, 2006)

all my 3Dmark scores.. 

amd 3700+ cpu at 2.9.. x1900xtx card at 690/800.. nanya memory 420 at cas-3..

3Dmark 2000 = 31237

3Dmark 2001 = 33202

3Dmark 2003 = 19254

3Dmark 2005 = 11934

3Dmark 2006 = 5385

2000 and 2001 are prettty much system (cpu/memory) limitted.. an x850 and x1900xtx dont score a deal differently 

2003 is a mixture of system and grfx card.. an x850 scores about 14000 an x1900xtx scores about 19000.. 

2005 is pretty much all grfx card.. system and memory speeds dont make a deal of difference.. relates to real life gaming well.. 

2006 is away with the fairies it dosnt relate to real life gaming at all.. it knocks none sm3 cards too much and gives benifits for dual core cpus which dont exist in the real life gaming world..

trog


----------



## MZ3692 (Apr 23, 2006)

My bad... I meant to say that I got 19189 on 3DMark03 without a soundcard.. on 3DMark05, I got what it says on my sig.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are my results
03
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=4753893
05
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1884448


----------



## jhawk (Apr 24, 2006)

gigabyte X800XTPE all tests ran at stock speeds
aquamark3   72649
3dmark03     13039
3dmark05     6928
3dmark06     2750 (sm 2.0) 1567


----------



## Kurtis (Apr 24, 2006)

6789 with 1 6800gs co ,,havent tested with 2 yet though

check out the specs


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 24, 2006)

6000pts exactly in 05, still need to fit my VF900 to get temps under control and continue clocking, ho-hum.


----------



## Galant (Apr 26, 2006)

6078@05 with X850pro@615/615 (card maxes out@640/645 without vMod seems to be a nice OC)


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 29, 2006)

3dmark05=10110 aquamark3=88,095 w/2x7600gt's @stock
3dmark05=6380 aquamark3=78,754 w/1x7600gt @stock

3dmark05=8822 w/1x7800gtx @500/1400


----------



## tazz0r (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice =)

7,767 3dm05 x800xt

89k aquamark3


----------



## Shyska (May 21, 2006)

3dmark05 7024


----------



## DRDNA (May 29, 2006)

14474 3dm05 >>>   http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2041650 
The highest x1800 crossfire score to date, Amiteriver did have first place at 13942  3dm05  but now he is in 8th place because i took 1st through 7th


----------



## infrared (May 29, 2006)

Nice job DRDNA

My modified x800gto2 just managed 7748 in 3dmark05 with: 

1.55v/2.4v/2.38v 630/642 - Using enhanced timings.
CPU @ 4611mhz (307x15)
Ram @ 614mhz 4-4-4-9 2.1v

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2039283

I might push her a little further, but i don't wanna get too greedy. Note that this is completely stable, and just within safe voltages.

I still have some headroom left on the cpu and memory to play with.


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2006)

nice drdna..

impressive score infared!


----------



## trog100 (May 30, 2006)

one thing i have noticed with 2005.. once your score gets up near the 10000 mark cpu/system speed increases start to show up big time.. with my x850 card cpu speeds didnt make much difference but with my 1900 card they do.. 

going from a cpu speed of 2.4 gig to 2.9 gig produces an extra 1000 or so points.. with the x850 scoring around 6500-ish it might have made a difference of a 100..

trog


----------



## Boneface (May 30, 2006)

AIW x800xl 400/490 OCed to 576/576 CPU OCed to 2.30 gets 3dmark05 6808...


----------



## Boneface (Jun 20, 2006)

flashed card to from xl to xt 500/500/default OCed to 600/600 and received score of 7059


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 21, 2006)

10041 with 7900GT @ 580/1800 - A64 3200+ Winnie @ 2.55

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2077596


----------



## strick94u (Jun 22, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> one thing i have noticed with 2005.. once your score gets up near the 10000 mark cpu/system speed increases start to show up big time.. with my x850 card cpu speeds didnt make much difference but with my 1900 card they do..
> 
> going from a cpu speed of 2.4 gig to 2.9 gig produces an extra 1000 or so points.. with the x850 scoring around 6500-ish it might have made a difference of a 100..
> 
> trog


on 3dmark 06 
I noticed that a pc I compared too had 1000 higher and mine Beat it everywhere except my 800xt wont do 3.0 shader so that tells me one thing nivdia and ati are paying the programers to bump up the scores on newer cards. Its the CIA when its All said and done
and maybe the IRS


----------



## strick94u (Jun 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> 10041 with 7900GT @ 580/1800 - A64 3200+ Winnie @ 2.55
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2077596


Dude 27 mhz front side bus???? wow


----------



## strick94u (Jun 22, 2006)

Boneface said:
			
		

> AIW x800xl 400/490 OCed to 576/576 CPU OCed to 2.30 gets 3dmark05 6808...


Please tell me what you did to get that thing to run @ 576/576 I will pay you a dollar maybe 2


----------



## POGE (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## dze (Jun 22, 2006)

7800gt sli


----------



## giorgos th. (Jun 22, 2006)

strick94u said:
			
		

> Dude 27 mhz front side bus???? wow


yeah 
for some reason it doesnt show my fsb correct.it was 283 mhz during that result.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jun 22, 2006)

giorgos th. said:
			
		

> yeah
> for some reason it doesnt show my fsb correct.it was 283 mhz during that result.


yup mine doesnt either, my 3dmark05 score in sig... i was running a 244 or 243 fsb and it shows 197...


----------



## Boneface (Aug 23, 2006)

my new 7600gt got 5983 stock and 6694 OCed at 617/1650


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 23, 2006)

stock x1800xt 7700

now i gotta oc..


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone know how to upload the .3dr files saved from 3dmark05 to the futuremark ORB?

I got my x850CF mastercard a few months ago now, but havn't been able to publish my results.

anyway, with an ATI X850CF and a Sapphire x800gto2, i got this:

3dmark05: 10,842
3dmark03: 23,280

Unfortunatly the Catalyst drivers use a lot of cpu power to enable crossfire, so i'm very cpu limited at the moment, even with my P4 clocked to over 4.8ghz.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 23, 2006)

i`ve got 10696 with the 3700+ @ 2964 and the 7900GT @ 610/920.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 23, 2006)

i'll post new scores soon, but currently on a 6800gt, 62xx. not too shabby really. cant wait to see that score rocket tho


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

Fellas, I'd join you on this one, heck... I'd love to, but 3dMark 06 demands you apparently have 1gb of RAM online & I do not currerntly.

SO, I decided to do a gaming oriented AquaMark 3 test on the forums, here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16136

(As it does NOT require 1gb RAM etc. online on your mobo in chips)



* Join us there, won't you?

APK


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 23, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> stock x1800xt 7700
> 
> now i gotta oc..



ok now that i oced the 3200 to 2.4 set a 5/6 divider for my shitty ram and oced the x1800 to 660/780 i got a 1000 point increase. 8717 score. cpu is running at 1.38vcore and x1800 at 1.400, 2.135, 2.116.


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2006)

3dmark05 should work Alec?


----------



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

infrared said:


> 3dmark05 should work Alec?



I have not tried it, do you accept its results here?

APK

P.S.=> Also, do you have a reliable d/l url link for it? Thanks man... 

Forget the D/L link, I just installed 3dmark 05, & same thing: It just flashes its splashscreen here, & then stops... same thing as 3dMark 06 did, which someone here 'turned me onto the fact' that it needs 1gb RAM online in chips on the mobo...

I am SOL on this test folks, sorry... apk


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 23, 2006)

got mine up to 8882 with overlclocking to 2.6ghz and 700/800. now i just need to get better ram as im running a super shitty divider. anyone got a ddr 466/500 1gb kit for sale?


----------



## Changis (Aug 23, 2006)

3dmark 06 = 4492
3dmark 05 = 9399
3dmark 03 = 15665
3dmark 01 = 27185
Aquamark  = 85-88000 (aprox, can't remember)


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 23, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> I have not tried it, do you accept its results here?
> 
> APK
> 
> ...




Me!!! for 2006 you need 1gig ram for 2005 I am guessing it's your operating system but as I said....just guessing.


----------



## infrared (Aug 23, 2006)

infrared said:


> Does anyone know how to upload the .3dr files saved from 3dmark05 to the futuremark ORB?



Anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## tazz0r (Aug 24, 2006)

Boneface said:


> my new 7600gt got 5983 stock and 6694 OCed at 617/1650



Thats slightly low for that card, also so is the post below the one above about the x1800xt, meybe you should consider the rest of your system and identifying why the score is lower than it should be.


----------



## infrared (Aug 24, 2006)

WOOO, I've been going nutty with the fsb on my rig.. up to 340mhz, and stable enough for some 3dmark05 runs.

I got 10,989, and i've got proof this time! 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2176137 < Project deleted

gonna see if i can get those last 11 points i need. Hopefully i can edit this post soon 

EDIT: YAY... 11,018 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2176180

Both x850's were @ 639/624, but it's soo cpu limited it doesn't make much difference between that and 540/590. There's one blokey with a core2duo above me scoring 13,826. In the first 2 tests he was faster than me, but on the last one i kept up 

Interestingly enough i was better off going for [14x 337mhz = 4.72ghz] than i was with [16x 326mhz = 4.9ghz] So i guess crossfire demands a very high fsb to run efficiently. I can't go any higher on the fsb without puttin in a divider for the memory, and that decreases performance a lot! And for some reason the memory doesn't clock faster with looser timings.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice scores none the less!  Gotta say though, one reason why I have always been a bit put off by SLi/Crossfire is the CPU bottlenecking, to get the full benefit of the graphics rig you gotta have some serious processing power and with the price of an Sli/crossfire mobo, 2 decent graphics cards and an even more high end CPU = serious money.


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, i know what you mean. Thankfully i havn't had to spend much money on mine  The x800gto2 cost next to nothing, and i got the x850cf off warup for $130. The only thing that needs upgrading is the P4, to a Pd 950 or something if i can get one cheap. 

I might go over to AMD for my next rig (dispite conroe) when amd and ati have got settled and started producing some awsome cpu's with uber ATI chipsets


----------



## strick94u (Aug 25, 2006)

infrared said:


> WOOO, I've been going nutty with the fsb on my rig.. up to 340mhz, and stable enough for some 3dmark05 runs.
> 
> I got 10,989, and i've got proof this time!
> 
> ...


Damn! you go Squirrel


----------



## Lt_JWS (Aug 25, 2006)

Dont know if i've posted this here:

14465
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2162723


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 25, 2006)

14465?! Dang, that's awesome. You can see my score in my signature.

That was using my X2 3800+ @ 2.2 GHz and the x850 CFE and x850xt @ 590/610 each.


----------



## BigD6997 (Aug 25, 2006)

demon your score and mine are off by 9 points.... i need to raise my score, i just ran this and dint even realy try

my sig has my 1800xt score

has anyone with a single 7800gt beat my old 7800gts score (air cooled, water vs air isnt fair), im still trying to find someone


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 25, 2006)

infrared said:


> WOOO, I've been going nutty with the fsb on my rig.. up to 340mhz, and stable enough for some 3dmark05 runs.
> 
> I got 10,989, and i've got proof this time!
> 
> ...



not bad for an x850. your really having to bang out those cpu mhz tho, damn crappy intel p4s


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 25, 2006)

Alright, this talk about 3DMark05 got me excited again, so I clocked a little bit higher again and came up with 10,711 points this time. Here's the link:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2177003

I'll try to clock even higher later, but right now, it's 6:30 and I get up at 7:15 to go to work (been packin up to leave for school). Shew, it's gonna be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## infrared (Aug 25, 2006)

wooo, a little x850 Crossfire competition 

In that run, you did better than me in 'GT2 - Firefly Forest', that x2 looks like it's helping a lot, see if you can get it up to 2.5ghz.


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 26, 2006)

*11,000 breaker!*

Finally! I broke 11,000! My score this time around was 11,034. I don't know why, but for some reason I decided to play with my cpu clock again, because my video clocks seemed to be maxed out, and now it's going A LOT higher than it ever used to let me go. I used to not even be able to boot when I set my CPU clock @ 2.25 GHz, but now it's set at 2.32 GHz and seems to be running completely stable. I'm really excited about this. I think it might have to do with the fact that I use a fan controller now, whereas I used to have 10 fans that ran at their stock speeds, 4 of which were plugged directly into the motherboard. Now, All my fans (with the exception of my x850xt fan) are plugged into my 2 fan controllers. I boot with the fan controllers set to the lowest possible power, so I think that is leaving plenty of room for my cpu to draw enough power to boot and then stay stable after I turn the power up on the fan controllers later on. Well, whatever the reason, I'm just excited to see the improvements!


----------



## infrared (Aug 26, 2006)

Keepin one step ahead of the game  @ a 341mhz fsb no less 

Saw you beat my score and decided to try harder 

11,099: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2177857


Nice you see your cpu's doing well thought demonbrawn. Any cpu improvement helps greatly with crossfire, it needs so much cpu power to do the load sharing


----------



## trog100 (Aug 26, 2006)

just for alec this but 2005 definitely dosnt need 1 gig of ram to run.. i used to run it regularly with 512 on board.. when it first came out 512 wasnt unusual on a gaming system..

some of these scores seem a little "high" to me.. my sandy core at 3.2 gig and 1900xtx at 690/800 only produces 12333.. 

are we all useing the 2005 default settings..???

trog


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 26, 2006)

same question here...


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 26, 2006)

Blast Infrared! It's on... hahah, yeah Once I get all settled in at school I'm gonna get back into attempting higher clocks. I just wish my vid cards to push out more. Oh, and also, F.E.A.R. all of a sudden started working fine with CrossFire. I think the CPU overclock might have been the reason??? I don't know for sure, but do answer the previous question, I am using default settings.

Edit: BTW Infrared, what's the default clock for your CPU?


----------



## infrared (Aug 26, 2006)

demonbrawn said:


> Blast Infrared! It's on... hahah, yeah Once I get all settled in at school I'm gonna get back into attempting higher clocks. I just wish my vid cards to push out more. Oh, and also, F.E.A.R. all of a sudden started working fine with CrossFire. I think the CPU overclock might have been the reason??? I don't know for sure, but do answer the previous question, I am using default settings.
> 
> Edit: BTW Infrared, what's the default clock for your CPU?



Yeah, i've noticed a nice boost in fear, it's suddenly running a lot smoother than previosly, so obviously the extra cpu power helps a lot.

What was the previous question?


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2006)

*10222* :: X1900XT stock 625/725 + E6400 2.66GHz + 512MB Random 5-5-5-15

Quite a jump from X800GTO 660/645 + Opteron 146 @ 2.9GHz...


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2006)

trog100 said:


> just for alec this but 2005 definitely dosnt need 1 gig of ram to run.. i used to run it regularly with 512 on board.. when it first came out 512 wasnt unusual on a gaming system..
> 
> some of these scores seem a little "high" to me.. my sandy core at 3.2 gig and 1900xtx at 690/800 only produces 12333..
> 
> ...



Yes default settings and Alec was just getting a bit confused, 1Gig RAM required for 2006 and I think it's his OS that is prob preventing 2005.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2006)

largon said:


> *10222* :: X1900XT stock 625/725 + E6400 2.66GHz + 512MB Random 5-5-5-15
> 
> Quite a jump from X800GTO 660/645 + Opteron 146 @ 2.9GHz...



Forgive me for saying but you should be doing better than that.


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2006)

*Tatty_One*,
I know, I know.  

It's just that I _refuse_ to OC on air. I don't even bother to dable with all those horribly noisy fans required for OC'ing on air.  
The usual CPU-MCH-GPU water loop is unusable at the moment due to my hasty transition from Opty146+X800 to E6400+X1900.


----------



## trog100 (Aug 26, 2006)

i dont have horrible noisy fans and i am on air.. and my cpu is running a nice 800 mhz overclock.. your 1900xt is good for an extra 1000 or so points useing the ati overdrive without any noise or heat increase..

and i have an expensive water cooling system sat in a box cos i cant be arsed to install it.. finding somewhere to put the dual core rad.. fans..  and all the pipes and stuff is just too much trouble for what i see as next to no real life performance gain..

trog


----------



## moab_b2 (Aug 26, 2006)

This seems kinda low for x800GTO but I just got 4445.  This is on a P4Xeon 2.2ghz (x2).


----------



## DOM (Aug 27, 2006)

well cant run it how i want but here's mine
oh yea ocing the cpu made like 3000+ more points


----------



## trog100 (Aug 27, 2006)

2005 a is bit weird.. with scores down around the 4.. 5.. or 6000 mark its pretty much gpu bound.. cpu or memory speeds dont make much difference to the score.. 

as the gpu gets more powerfull and the score rises up towards the 10,000 mark 2005 starts to become system or cpu bound.. clocking up the cpu starts to show big increases in the overall score..

with my old x850 card (score about 6500-ish) messing with cpu speeds made next to no difference to my 2005 score..   with my more powerfull 1900 card messing with cpu speeds makes about 1500 points difference.. 

futuremark used a simple system.. when the current generation of cards starting getting near the 10,000 mark they came out with a new 3Dmark.. 3Dmark was intended as a grfx card tester not an overall system tester.. 

your extra 3000 points dosnt make sense.. something weird is going on..

trog


----------



## DOM (Aug 27, 2006)

trog100 said:


> 2005 a is bit weird.. with scores down around the 4.. 5.. or 6000 mark its pretty much gpu bound.. cpu or memory speeds dont make much difference to the score..
> 
> as the gpu gets more powerfull and the score rises up towards the 10,000 mark 2005 starts to become system or cpu bound.. clocking up the cpu starts to show big increases in the overall score..
> 
> ...



  i added one to many zero's 300+


----------



## trog100 (Aug 27, 2006)

when i first read your 3000 i read it as 300.. he he.. then i read it again and saw it was 3000.. i thought u might have added the extra 0 my mistake.. he he

still mystery solved..

trog


----------



## demonbrawn (Aug 27, 2006)

Infrared, I was referring to this question from Trog100:



> are we all useing the 2005 default settings..???



Anyway, I bumped my CPU up to 2.4 this evening, so I thought I'd give it another shot and now my 3DMark05 score is 11,327. Link is in my signature.


----------



## infrared (Aug 27, 2006)

i doubt i'll be able to match that, nice going


----------



## Boneface (Aug 27, 2006)

this is my new score with new everything...6911


----------



## OUTSIDE (Aug 27, 2006)

I get 11000 with my system puted like that:

X2 4800+ @ 2560MHz (232.91x11) @ 1.4v 1:1 2.5-2-2-5 7 9 1T @ 2.7v
x1900GT @ 650/1550(2x775) (XTX clocks)

Is right?

ByE!


----------



## infrared (Aug 27, 2006)

have you got a link to the futuremark orb, or a screenshot?

Not that any of us doubt you


----------



## OUTSIDE (Aug 27, 2006)

futuremark orb not, but an screenshot yeah!

I'm gonna to pass again, and I will make it.

I'm gonna doing a MEGAReview of x1900GT vs. x1900AIW with you different CPU configurations (default X2 4800+ @1.325v 1:1 2.0-2-2-5 7 9 1T @ 2.7v AND OCED to 2560MHz (232.91x11) @1.4v 1:1 2.5-2-2-5 7 9 1T @2.7v) and FOUR diffenent VGA configurations (AIW clocks, GT clocks, XTX clocks and XTX clocks) for each VGA (multiplicate by 2).

I have made the half MEGAREVIEW: all benchmarks (32 in total) with the x1900GT.

When tomorrow will arrive x1900AIW, I will made the rest (but... I know that AIW will not arrive to the XT/XTX clocks, and I don't know if arrive to GT clocks).

ByE!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2006)

My system

Amd Athlon XP 3800+ AM2 Dualcore (o/ced to 2.40ghz)
1.5gigs of PQI Turbo Ram (ddr2 800)
200gig SATA2 Maxtor drive
40 gig WD standard IDE Drive
Powercolor x800gto 256mb gddr 3 @ 398mhz gpu...1ghz mem
Gigabyte mobo with nvidia nforce4 chipset

and in 3dmark05 i get 4642 marks...
that seems pretty low...:\


----------



## _33 (Aug 27, 2006)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> My system
> 
> Amd Athlon XP 3800+ AM2 Dualcore (o/ced to 2.40ghz)
> 1.5gigs of PQI Turbo Ram (ddr2 800)
> ...



Your graphics card is probably a 12 pipeline model with R430.  No wonder...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah its 12 pipes and its not unlockable :\ so if i get a better video card it would help?


----------



## OUTSIDE (Aug 27, 2006)

here you have!





10991... 11000 

ByE!

P.d.: what do you think about?


----------



## _33 (Aug 27, 2006)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah its 12 pipes and its not unlockable :\ so if i get a better video card it would help?



You still have a good card that can play every game with half decent to decent framerates.  Changing it wouldn't give you a much better gaming experience, unless you change to say a X1900XTX or a Geforce 7900GTX, or a SLI / Crossfire setup!  It also depends which games you play.


----------



## technicks (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi there.

my results are 9461 points. With Asrock 939 dual sata, Amd 3700 oc to 2.75. 2 times Kingston 512 ram, Ati radeon X1900 Gt oc to 620/750.http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/377


----------



## largon (Aug 28, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> largon said:
> 
> 
> > *10222* :: X1900XT stock 625/725 + E6400 2.66GHz + 512MB Random 5-5-5-15
> ...


It seems something _was_ wrong with my score of 10222... 

Rerun 
@ 
stock X1900XT (625/725) 
& 
Allendale 3.2GHz 
-> 

*12072*


----------



## jeremymtc (Aug 29, 2006)

OUTSIDE said:


> here you have!
> 
> 10991... 11000
> 
> ...



Link?


----------



## OUTSIDE (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you see now?

ByE!


----------



## breakfromyou (Aug 29, 2006)

9180@2.6 GHz, 580/1800 unstable. lol. ill work on this again later. 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2114362

linky. i know i can do higher.


----------



## giorgos th. (Aug 29, 2006)

of course you can.you can pass 10000.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 29, 2006)

largon said:


> It seems something _was_ wrong with my score of 10222...
> 
> Rerun
> @
> ...



Thought as much.....well done!


----------



## watts289 (Sep 3, 2006)

1816.......All cuz i got a ati 9550



P4 2.4ghz HT
1024mb ram
80gb hdd
40gb hdd
dvd-rw
ATI 9550 with a vantec fann attached, and of course overclocked 330,220


----------



## strick94u (Sep 4, 2006)

6609 my 05 score best I could do   AGP ya know
specs over there
<---------------
new motherboard (SLI) new mem here allready 3rd time a charm this year I hope


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 4, 2006)

breakfromyou said:


> 9180@2.6 GHz, 580/1800 unstable. lol. ill work on this again later.
> 
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2114362
> 
> linky. i know i can do higher.



Should hope so, I got 10480 out of my old 7900GT (590/1810 with some Z modded drivers also).  Then I got it Voltmodded and got 11,550 and shortly after it went "BANG" but managed to get my money back! although it was the cooling (or lack of) not the voltmod that killed her.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

aaargh, 9952 with my 79gt @ 605/ 1600, sooo close to 10K, any ideas??  the mem slider is at the max and the core wont move any more. was hoping to get 10k without mods oh well,

any ides would be appreciated.

Gerry.

EDIT: forgot the link  http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2207325


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

gerrynicol said:


> aaargh, 9952 with my 79gt @ 605/ 1600, sooo close to 10K, any ideas??  the mem slider is at the max and the core wont move any more. was hoping to get 10k without mods oh well,
> 
> any ides would be appreciated.
> 
> ...



I'll give you the extra 50 odd points easy if you want, go to this link:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1409

And download the Z modded drivers, they are rock solid stable,  no issues and are just fine tweaked for optimum performance, I used them with my 7900GT when I had it and it gave me over 100 extra 3D 2005 points but systems/settings do vary, they should give you the extra boost, please let me know how you get on.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks tatty, im using the latest from Nvidia, am downloading the Z drivers now.  Will let you know how I get on.

Gerry.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

One last thing to do also perhaps in conjunction with the new drivers after you have run the test as it currently is, drop your core back to 595 from 600, sometimes a core right on the edge of its "maxed out" highest level can actually go backwards slightly in performance, I found with mine I actually got slightly better scores (about 30ish) throttling back 5Mhz.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

I got it woohoo, lol 10301 Cheers tatty, are these drivers stable for everyday use?

oh cores were the same 605/ 1600
Link

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2207479 

Is this a good score without any Vmods??

Gerry.


----------



## OUTSIDE (Sep 11, 2006)

who says that the 7900GT is better than X1900GT?

Look at this:

With my X1900GT to the X1900XTX clocks (650/1550) and my CPU at 2560MHz



 

And look at gerrynicol, with his 7900GT at 605/1600 with the CPU clocked at 2600MHz (40MHz more than me), and he takes 10301 3DMarks (at 05), vs 10991 that I have.

ByE!


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

sorry made a typo the mem on the card is 1600


----------



## OUTSIDE (Sep 11, 2006)

thx!

but... how is possible?

ByE!


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

how is what possible?, please explain.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

I think he means how is it possible for a 1900GT to score so high, I don't know in every review I have ever read the 7900GT and 1800xt beats the 1900GT.  Yes the drivers are stable for everyday use no problems, I ran them on my 7900GT for a couple of months, nice score buy the way, you owe me one!  I got you over 300 points, nice one!

On the 1900GT, I didnt see anything on the pics thats actually said "1900GT", unless I am blind so it could actually be any card, ohhhh and dont get too smug, my 1800xt will be above 11000 at the weekend!  once I get my new PSU and I can benchmark and post proof.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, cheers, tatty, hope I can help one day, with someting ???, dont know too much about ATI cards, maybe he got a real 19XTX with downbinned clocks, who knows  I need to get another 7 points to beat my best score with my 6800GT SLI lol, am gonna keep trying.

Again Tatty cheers again, and hope ill be able to help you wit something.

Gerry.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 11, 2006)

No problems.  Not suggesting for one minute the 1900GT score is not genuine, in fact think it probably is however if you wanna post proof make sure it says what the card is is all I am saying, plus where the 1900GT does excel is benchmarks because of high clock speeds, in real world gaming it falls behing the 1800xt and 7900GT and at the end of the day, unless you play 3D Mark 2005 thats what counts, nice score though Outside....well done!


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 11, 2006)

well thanks, I dont oc in everyday apps. just benchies. dont see the point lol. just some guys at work havin a go for sellin the 6800gts to buy a slower card, hope thisll show them lol


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> And download the Z modded drivers, they are rock solid stable,  no issues and are just fine tweaked for optimum performance, I used them with my 7900GT when I had it and it gave me over 100 extra 3D 2005 points but systems/settings do vary, they should give you the extra boost, please let me know how you get on.




hey are there any drivers like that for ati ? im looking to beat my best which is 4769 not too bad for a lowly x1600PRO


----------



## OUTSIDE (Sep 12, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> On the 1900GT, I didnt see anything on the pics thats actually said "1900GT", unless I am blind so it could actually be any card, ohhhh



at 3DMark05 says "GFX: X1900GT"

ByE!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> hey are there any drivers like that for ati ? im looking to beat my best which is 4769 not too bad for a lowly x1600PRO



yes, check my specs and google it, beer to me if your score goes up but my advice would be to only download the drivers, not CCC (you have the options), use them for benchmarking only if you want to use CCC for daily use.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2006)

OUTSIDE said:


> at 3DMark05 says "GFX: X1900GT"
> 
> ByE!



Spotted, well done! strange thing is that on the game tests and features test my scores are higher than yours but your CPU test score is higher which for some strange reason means my Graphics card is actually performing better and faster than yours! but your CPU is giving you the extra points, I will need to check this but my main PC with all my info on is fried until my new PSU and Mobo arrive on Friday.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 13, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> yes, check my specs and google it, beer to me if your score goes up but my advice would be to only download the drivers, not CCC (you have the options), use them for benchmarking only if you want to use CCC for daily use.





sorry mate thanks for the advice, tried drivers and got 500 less 05 points, just left all options at default and oc'd card and cpu to exact same so no beer for you lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2006)

xman2007 said:


> sorry mate thanks for the advice, tried drivers and got 500 less 05 points, just left all options at default and oc'd card and cpu to exact same so no beer for you lol



Just the drivers and not CCC and/or control panel etc? strange, I got a 230 point increase, make sure that under "start"...run, tpe "msconfig" that in startup and services the CCC entries are disabled as sometimes they stay in there from previous installation.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2006)

heres mine,7600gt@610core/1600mem-


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2006)

Tig, get to work and get that score to 7000, a simple project that should take less than an hour!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2006)

hello, is it an ok score?.i have a zalman vf700cu on it,with the little sinks that came with it on the ram.the fan blows straight down onto the ram sinks.

do you reckon it will go higher than 610/1600?.i have no experience with a 7600gt at all.

it is much faster than the x800gto i had previously.88000 stock and 92000 clocked on aqua.the best i could do with the x800gto was 74k clocked to shit.

just out of interest,zalman reckon the vf700 will not fit on nvidia pcx cards.so just to let everyone know,they do.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes it's a good score but I think you could do a little better, are you using normal or modded drivers? If normal try these:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1409

They are Forceware drivers modded for optimum performance, rock solid stable and good for 100-300 extra 3D Mark points usually.

What are you using for overcloking and temprature monitoring of your card?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2006)

nvidia control panel,its been a while since i had a nvidia card m8.

its a small card this,but i am quite impressed.92000 on aqua beat my mates twin 6800gs sli setup.


----------



## giorgos th. (Sep 13, 2006)

dont bother too much with 3dmarks in general with that Pentium D...


----------



## Canuto (Sep 13, 2006)

I got 2085 on my X550 OC'ed from 400/200 to 500/300 on a Pentium D 930 @3720mhz and 2x512Mb Infineon ddr2 @660mhz 5-5-5-14.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> nvidia control panel,its been a while since i had a nvidia card m8.
> 
> its a small card this,but i am quite impressed.92000 on aqua beat my mates twin 6800gs sli setup.




Use "coolbits" to overclock, it's much better and it will find max also.


----------



## overclock[r] (Sep 13, 2006)

this a good score?
x800gto 580/600 (i think)
6.11k
i think its pretty good


----------



## Boneface (Oct 10, 2006)

Heres my new score with my x1900gt with the acceleroX2 on it 10148 default 500/600 OCed to 691/796
stock setting got me just over 9045


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 10, 2006)

Boneface said:


> Heres my new score with my x1900gt with the acceleroX2 on it 10148 default 500/600 OCed to 691/796
> stock setting got me just over 8400



Hmmm just goes to show that the debate some were having a few weeks ago about performance in benchmarks between the 7900GT and the 1900GT were not completely accurate, that is a damn good score but I had a 7900GT on stock cooling 6 months ago and with an athlon 64 3800 running at 2.7Gig I was getting 10,290 having said that, you will be getting better IQ/Graphics quality so who cares!


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 10, 2006)

5692...no OC on CPU or vid card

Ill re-post once i get my ASUS mobo and OC the crap out of everything


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Best for me is with Omega 6.5 Drivers on 05'=12791
The Omega 6.8 work best for me in 06'=6617


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 12, 2006)

new score with 7900gs@600/800


----------



## demonbrawn (Oct 25, 2006)

New Score!

11,481: link in my sig.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 25, 2006)

Mines in the siggie link, think its 11.800 and something  with the GTO and around 10,700 with the 1800XT but have a bit more room, when my next bout of patience arrives I am gonna try for 12000 on the GTO.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 25, 2006)

2097  Way to go X550
http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=159


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 25, 2006)

*11112*

from a quick run i got this.
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2277093


----------



## gerrynicol (Oct 26, 2006)

13403, 79gt's SLi

PIC: http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/Gerrynicol/untitled.jpg

Link to ORB: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2287275


----------



## JC316 (Oct 26, 2006)

Canuto said:


> 2097  Way to go X550
> http://www.techpowerup.com/ocdb/details.php?id=159



I ran it on an Athlon XP 2200 T-Bred 266MHZ FSB, with 768MB of mismatched ram and a Geforce FX 5900 128MB.      1000


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Good i guess...


----------



## DOM (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Boneface (Dec 8, 2006)

Got my new x1950xt popped on the zalman vf900 and jumped up the clocks abit and here my first 3dmark with it


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 8, 2006)

Boneface said:


> Got my new x1950xt popped on the zalman vf900 and jumped up the clocks abit and here my first 3dmark with it



Nice score!


----------



## Boneface (Dec 14, 2006)

Well i got my new board and more ram so heres my newest score


----------



## Lt_JWS (Dec 14, 2006)

18,033

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2352022

This was still on air... so hopefully it will go higher with my watercooling


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 20, 2006)

5101 with X800XL no OC


----------



## Ketxxx (Dec 20, 2006)

about 6.3k i think it was last time i checked.. i'll post a screen when im done battling with drivers and ocd my system from scratch again. still havent found optimum yet


----------



## DOM (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## rizzo (Dec 31, 2006)

11580
forgot picture


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 1, 2007)

I got 6045


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

this is the highest im going to get due to its max oc on card and on cpu with pci-e at x16

thats good for a 2+ year old card


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

okay now I got better oc on cpu


----------



## DOM (Jan 1, 2007)

more oc on cpu, can you tell im bored


----------



## DOM (Jan 5, 2007)

with X1950XT at stock cpu&gpu speeds


----------



## Pinchy (Jan 5, 2007)

wow, we basically got the same rig (you have a lil better ram)

but with everything @ stock, the X1950 PRO to the X1950XT only makes about 1k difference! (I get 10,000 - 10,100 @ stock)


----------



## DOM (Jan 5, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> wow, we basically got the same rig (you have a lil better ram)
> 
> but with everything @ stock, the X1950 PRO to the X1950XT only makes about 1k difference! (I get 10,000 - 10,100 @ stock)



but what do you get in 3DMARK06 there close in 05 but its more in 06 i think, i still need to download it 

but i can miss with my volts   but i dont know how to use it


----------



## Boneface (Jan 5, 2007)

This is my latest score


----------



## DOM (Jan 6, 2007)

Both OCed CPU&GPU  Is this anygood ??


----------



## jms45 (Jan 7, 2007)

15118.

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=7440693


----------



## Xile2007 (Jan 16, 2007)

9105 with an XPS M1710 and 7900GSX overclocked to 600/1200....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 16, 2007)

Got 12,010 last night but puter crashed when i tried to "Orb" it on the net   So here is my 11,818 link from a couple of months ago:


----------



## jms45 (Jan 16, 2007)

gerrynicol said:


> I got it woohoo, lol 10301 Cheers tatty, are these drivers stable for everyday use?
> 
> oh cores were the same 605/ 1600
> Link
> ...



hey gerry,

is that 2x 7900GT's you have cos when i had my 2x7600GT's my 3dmark05 score was 11137 on stock clocks ( couldnt oc the cards because they where from different vendors ). so your score should be more around the 15k to 18k mark unless your cpu is causing a bottlekneck.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 17, 2007)

3Dmark05-10,958


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 17, 2007)

you got any proof of that score infinity?


----------



## overclocker (Jan 17, 2007)

10150 withe 2 X1600XT in crossfire and a AMD 4400+ duel core and pc3200 ram.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 17, 2007)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> 3Dmark05-10,958



If a single 7600Gt can push out that score I am not buyin a 8800GTX I'll just get 2 x 7600's in SLi!


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 17, 2007)

*15090* - E6600 @ 3710 - X1900XT @ 733/832 stock air

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2565623


----------



## pt (Mar 6, 2007)

meh, not too late i hope


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

I think ur x1800GTO's under performing, this is my old x800gto2 (flashed to x850xt)


----------



## pt (Mar 6, 2007)

infrared said:


> I think ur x1800GTO's under performing, this is my old x800gto2 (flashed to x850xt)



the x850xt have 16pipes right?
this one has 12pipes and his running at 550/550, the card is being picky with overclock
cpu is at 2700mhz, ram at 1080 5-5-5-15-24


----------



## infrared (Mar 6, 2007)

ahh, i see. Is your one unlockable?

Nice cpu and ram though!


----------



## giorgos th. (Mar 6, 2007)

*20013*

E6600 @ 3764 - 8800GTS @ 675/2106
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2732830


----------



## pt (Mar 6, 2007)

infrared said:


> ahh, i see. Is your one unlockable?
> 
> Nice cpu and ram though!



nop, and anything above 1.15 vgpu pc crashs, with any driver, will try the omega's later
550/550 is the max achievable, 
cpu does 2.9easily and ram does 1100 and more too 

edit: going to get a 8600 series card when they come out if this one continues to get picky,

edit2:
here's some other results (mine's not so bad after all):





http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:pt-BR:official&sa=N


----------



## csallis (Apr 3, 2007)

11133


----------



## ace80 (Apr 3, 2007)

10301

p4 631@4911mhz
x1800gto 16pp @756/819

orb link in sig


----------



## Dano 00TA (Apr 3, 2007)

17890 here
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/projectdetails.jsp?projectType=12&projectId=2771690


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 3, 2007)

here's mine 14547


----------



## infrared (Apr 3, 2007)

The old x850's are still rockin! World Record!!

Unfortunately the 7.2 Drivers aren't WHQL Approved yet 






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2875157


----------



## giorgos th. (May 7, 2007)

finally broke the 21K barrier with my shader modded GTS...
*21072* - E6600 @ 3807mhz - water / 8800GTS 640mb @ 675/1728/1053 - stock air
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=3004804


----------



## trt740 (May 10, 2007)

*My score with my 6000+ at 3.505ghz single 8800gts 667/979 score  18224*


----------



## largon (Apr 21, 2008)

A little over 22k with single 8800GTS 512MB. 
:shrug:


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice score, it seems years since I did a 2005 run, might give it a try tonight!


----------



## trog100 (Apr 21, 2008)

e8400 and a pair of 3870 cards.. one for u to beat tatty.. 






not a massive scale up with two cards cos its mostly cpu speed.. 

trog

ps.. with just the one 3870 card.. a moderate/low overclock on the card 837/1250..


----------

